# Completed walking stick and hatchets / tomahawk



## Clay3063 (Jul 3, 2018)

One of our guys has been using a dremel tool to carve designs in a walking stick and hatchets / tomahawk. This is just one of the things we've been teaching these folks to do to earn a little money rather than beg on the street corners. Cris is really getting good at this. We are super proud him and the others as we teach them new ways to live.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice job....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 3, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice job....


Thank you sir. We're proud of the accomplishments Cris and the others are making.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice! That's awesome that guys are learning skills that will help them make some money and be proud of their work, I think that's important for Sense of Worth. Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 3, 2018)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2018)

There is a lot of satisfaction in creating things! Great projects and cause! Really like the tomahawks! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2018)

Where do you get the axe heads?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 14, 2018)

Marc, he got the tomahawk heads at Amazon. Look up Cold Steel Pipe Hawk. And he also got the husquvarna hatchet at Amazon. The other one I am not sure where he got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 15, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> One of our guys has been using a dremel tool to carve designs in a walking stick and hatchets / tomahawk. This is just one of the things we've been teaching these folks to do to earn a little money rather than beg on the street corners. Cris is really getting good at this. We are super proud him and the others as we teach them new ways to live. View attachment 149543 View attachment 149544 View attachment 149545 View attachment 149546 View attachment 149547 View attachment 149549 View attachment 149550 View attachment 149551 View attachment 149552 View attachment 149553


Awesome. I'm new here, so I'm unfamiliar with the program these guys are participating in but it sounds like a great cause and looks like they're doing a great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 15, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Awesome. I'm new here, so I'm unfamiliar with the program these guys are participating in but it sounds like a great cause and looks like they're going a great job.



We are working towards creating a community in Southern Colorado to house the homeless and to restore their dignity and help them rebuild their lives. Many are what it termed, "Chronically Homeless". These tend to be the aged, the handicapped, the mentally handicapped, etc. Many of the folks we are working with have been homeless for several years and once someone has been in such an environment for that length of time, there is little hope that they would ever make it on their own in our society. That's where we step in and create both a sense of purpose for them but also a family where they can assimilate and find their sense of self worth, dignity, etc. And thus far we're having great successes even though there is a lot of opposition from certain entities. Thank you for asking about what we are doing. 
- Clay Mason
Minister and Founder of "The Mission of The Way" in Southern Colorado.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice pieces!
How the heck are y’all? Glad to see the woodwrking is still with ya!


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thank you David. We are doing quite well. Matter of fact, I feel better than I have in years. We were back in Texas this week to pickup a 16ft cargo trailer that was donated to our mission here in Southern Colorado. It will be outfitted with wood working tools and made into a portable workshop to help us build the mission for the homeless and at the same time teach them new skills that they can then use to begin a new life for themselves. - Clay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 21, 2018)

Grippy handles! I like the first one best!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

